# Deviled Eggs, recipe needed



## mickey_72 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm looking for a Deviled Egg recipe that uses the following ingredients (at least my have more)

Mayonnaise
Yellow Mustard
Relish or Pickles
Eggs of course
Paprika garnish


----------



## Raine (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't really need a recipe.

Just boil the eggs. Scope out the yolk and mix with mayo, mustard and relish.  Add according to taste.

Sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2005)

Mickey.........I don't really follow a recipe.....but I usually make a 1/2 dozen.  I just boil the amount of eggs that I want to make adding 2 extra because I usually have 2 that the white parts don't turn out........I still use the yolk though.

I scoop out the yolks and mash them with a fork.  I then add 1 tsp of yellow mustard and 1 tsp mayo, a smal pinch of salt and pepper, and a few dashes of red hot sauce. I mix this all together and then taste it.  Its a taste preference thing here.........if you like yours more mayoie then add a little more of that.........more mustard then add more mustard but remember to only add a very small amount at a time because once you put it in you can't take it out.  I then top mine with paprika.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 18, 2005)

I've got to agree with everyone else.  When I'm making devilled eggs for home, I just mix the stuffing up according to taste (try a little Dijon mustard, it adds a nice flavor).  I like mine kind of sweet, so I go a little heavy on the Sweet Relish, although "heavy" for a batch of 12 egg halves is usually about 2 T or so.

The only time I follow a recipe for Devilled Eggs is at work, but then, I'm usually making enough devilled eggs for 100 - 200 folks, so we have to have some kind of consistency, which is provided by the standardized recipe that we have.


----------



## middie (Feb 18, 2005)

i add celery salt to mine too. it's yummy i promise !


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 18, 2005)

I like to add dill weed to mine.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 19, 2005)

I sometimes add capers to mine or small chopped shrimp.  A basic recipe with caviar as a garnish is great, also.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 20, 2005)

Here is the recipe I use.

Deviled Eggs

6 hard boiled eggs
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon vinegar
1 teaspoon prepared mustard
1/2 - 1 teaspoon dill weed
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Halve eggs lengthwise; remove yolks.  Mash yolks with a fork.  Stir in mayonnaise, vinegar, mustard, salt and pepper.    Stuff egg whites with yolk mixture.  Garnish with paprika, if desired.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 21, 2005)

Mine is like everyone else's except that I use Miracle Whip instead of Mayo.  It has a sweeter flavor.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 21, 2005)

I add a little mayo, honey mustard, lemon zest, freshly chopped parsley, salt and black pepper  and a squeeze of lemon. I then garnish it with paprika and a little bit more finely chopped parsley.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 22, 2005)

Stuffing: 
6 jumbo eggs (preferably organic) 
1 teaspoon chopped garlic cloves 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley leaves 
2 to 3 tablespoons whole milk 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil (preferably peanut oil) 
Dressing: 
2 to 3 tablespoons leftover egg stuffing (from above) 
4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 tablespoon Dijon-style mustard 
1 tablespoon water 
Dash salt and freshly ground black pepper


To make the Eggs: Put the eggs in a small saucepan, and cover with boiling water. Bring to a very gentle boil, and let boil for 9 to 10 minutes. Drain off the water, and shake the eggs in a saucepan to crack the shells. (This will help in their removal later on.) Fill the saucepan with cold water and ice, and let the eggs cool for 15 minutes. 
Shell the eggs under cold running water, and split them lengthwise. Remove the yolks carefully, put them in a bowl, and add the garlic, parsley, milk, salt, and pepper. Crush with a fork to create a coarse paste. Spoon the mixture back into the hollows of the egg whites, reserving 2 to 3 teaspoons of the filling to use in the dressing. 

Heat the vegetable oil in a nonstick skillet, and place the eggs, stuffed side down, in the skillet. Cook over medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes, until the eggs are beautifully browned on the stuffed side. Remove and arrange, stuffed side up, on a platter. 

To make the Dressing: Mix all of the dressing ingredients in a small bowl with a whisk or a spoon until well combined. Coat the warm eggs with the dressing, and serve lukewarm.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 22, 2005)

Scotch eggs (I have not tried this recipe myself but thought it was interesting so I would share it)

1 pound ground pork 
3 tablespoons fennel seeds 
1/2 bunch fresh sage, chopped 
2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon white pepper 
8 hardcooked eggs, peeled and chilled 
3 cups fine, dry bread crumbs 
4 eggs, beaten 
4 cups vegetable oil 
1 recipe Watercress Salad (recipe below) 
2 tomatoes, sliced 
Horseradish and Mustard and Mayonnaise (recipe below)

Mix together pork, fennel seed, sage, salt, and pepper. Divide into 8 equal portions. Form a patty in your hand with the first portion. Flatten patty, place egg inside, and keep rolling egg and meat in the palms of your hands, until a thin layer of meat coats the eggs. Repeat this procedure until all the eggs are coated with pork mixture. Chill 20 minutes. 
Dredge chilled, coated eggs first in bread crumbs, then in eggs and bread crumbs again. Chill 15 minutes. 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. 

Heat oil in a large stockpot or saucepan to deepfry temperature (350 degrees F). Fry eggs, 2 or 3 at a time, until golden brown, 3 to 5 minutes. Drain on paper towels. Transfer to a roasting pan and bake 10 minutes. 

To serve, arrange a bed of Watercress Salad on each serving plate. Slice eggs in half and place 4 halves on top of each salad. Garnish with tomato slices and dollops of Horseradish and Mustard and Mayonnaise for dipping. Serve while eggs are warm.


Watercress Salad: 
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 
5 large bunches watercress, stems removed, leaves washed and well dried

Whisk together olive oil, lemon juice, salt, and pepper in a bowl. Tear watercress into bitesized pieces and toss with dressing. Reserve in refrigerator.

Horseradish and Mustard and Mayonnaise: 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup freshly grated horseradish 
1/2 cup Dijon or stoneground mustard 
White pepper to taste

Blend ingredients together and refrigerate until ready to use.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 22, 2005)

By boyfriend loves to put a thin layer of Mayo over a halved alvacado.  Maybe you could be creative and take deviled eggs and mustard and make a salad out of this??  Maybe an alvacado relish with a tad bit of mayo over a salad with deviled eggs or a deviled egg salad.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 22, 2005)

Another good set of ingredients for deviled eggs

1 dozen eggs 
2/3 cup mayonnaise-style salad dressing or mayonnaise 
1/2 cup sweet pickle relish, squeezed of excess liquid 
2 tablespoons prepared yellow mustard 
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon white pepper 
6 drops hot pepper sauce 
Paprika, for garnish


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 22, 2005)

Another one I haven't tried, but how can you go wrong with this??  Sorry I've gone a little overboard.  I have a lot of recipes in my egg file.  Hope one of them gives you inspiration.

  Crabmeat Deviled Eggs Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2001 


12 large eggs 
3 tablespoons mayonnaise 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon hot sauce 
1/2 pound lump crabmeat, picked over for shells and cartilage 
1 ounce caviar or salmon roe

Place the eggs in a large saucepan and cover with water by 1-inch. Bring to a boil. As soon as the water comes to a boil, set a timer for 10 minutes, and boil the eggs for 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and place in the sink. Drain, and run with cold running water until cool enough to handle. Peel the eggs and cut in 1/2 lengthwise. 
Remove the yolks from the whites and put in a medium bowl. With the back of a fork, mash the yolks. Add the mayonnaise, mustard, lemon juice, salt and hot sauce, and mix well. Add the crabmeat and gently stir to mix. 

Spoon equal amounts of the mixture into the egg white halves and chill for at least 2 hours before serving. Prior to serving, top with caviar.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

I use...
Miracle Whip, mustard, salt 
and pepper, some times a little garlic or onion powder

Mix all the above with the yolks and refill eggs and then
top with  
green onions
fresh bacon bits
or paprika.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2005)

everyone can make devilled eggs for me anytime!! all of these recipes look so good.
when i was young, i was at my new sil's house for a party. she made a big tray of awesome devilled eggs, which to my astonishment, no one touched. so after the party, when she was cleaning up, i snuck the tray into the porch and downed about 3 dozen of the tasty little suckers.
i wish i had a tray right now....


----------



## Consul (Mar 5, 2005)

My own devilled egg recipe is...

Mixed in with the egg yolks:

Mayonnaise
Mustard (I use brown mustard)
Honey (not too much)
Salt

It makes a very flavorful honey-mustard tasting devilled egg. Garnish with some sprinkled paprika.

I like the avacado idea. I may have to try that sometime.


----------



## middie (Mar 5, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Mine is like everyone else's except that I use Miracle Whip instead of Mayo.  It has a sweeter flavor.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


i use that too. plus the addition of celery salt= yummy


----------



## wasabi woman (Mar 6, 2005)

mickey_72 said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a Deviled Egg recipe that uses the following ingredients (at least my have more)
> 
> Mayonnaise
> Yellow Mustard
> ...


 
Deviled Eggs
Recipe courtesy The Clean Plate Club

12 eggs, hard boiled 
2/3 cups mayonnaise 
4 tablespoons mustard 
4 tablespoons sweet pickle relish 
Salt and pepper 
1/4 teaspoon hot red pepper sauce 
Paprika, for garnish

Peel and cut eggs in half, lengthwise. Remove the yolks into a bowl and mash them. Add 1/3 cup mayonnaise, mustard, sweet pickle relish, salt and pepper, to taste, and hot red pepper sauce. Mix all the ingredients together. The texture needs to be firm enough to either pipe back into egg halves with a pastry bag or you can use a spoon. You may need to add the additional 1/3 cup of mayonnaise. You can also add more mustard depending on your taste. After yolk mixture is added back to eggs, sprinkle tops with paprika. 

note: I put everything in a quart freezer bag, smush it up in the bag, cut off the corner and pipe into the egg halves. Works great, no clean-up!

Good Luck!


----------

